# Apple Pie Moonshine



## Thig

I realize this isn't exactly wine but I made some apple pie moonshine using Jack Keller's recipe. Nice. No distilling involved on my part.


----------



## jamesngalveston

\dang it thig...i wish you would not have posted that..
now i have to go find mason jars.......


----------



## jamesngalveston

could n0t find the recipe for it...could you send me link...are pm to me..thanks.


----------



## toddrod

Everclear?


----------



## seth8530

I have been brooding on my own plans for making a liqour my self. I think the next time I can get ahold of some berries I will soak them bad boys in some ever-klear and then add an equal volume of some mildly sweet sugar water to bring the abv down to a safe level.


----------



## Julie

As long there is no distilling going on this thread can stay and for those who do not know, we can not discuss distilling on this forum. Once you start that conversation, this thread gets deleted.


----------



## Thig

Thanks Julie, I understand. I used Everclear 190 proof. I thought it was interesting because it involves a lot of what we do. Mixing, racking, clearing, etc. 

Google Jack Keller blog and look under August 12th.


----------



## DoctorCAD

Moonshine is supposed to be clear...


----------



## Thig

DoctorCAD said:


> Moonshine is supposed to be clear...



Well, obviously its not real moonshine and I don't know who named it that, but I have never seen apple pie that was clear.


----------



## olusteebus

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/

Here is a great recipe. Legal spirits only are used here and it is very good.


----------



## Tess

Apple Pie is not clear. This might be the sasquatch wine Im looking for. Id put it in wine bottle lol


----------



## Tess

olusteebus said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/
> 
> Here is a great recipe. Legal spirits only are used here and it is very good.



thanks for sharing


----------



## Tess

well that wont work. Says to keep refrigerated lol


----------



## Thig

Tess said:


> well that wont work. Says to keep refrigerated lol



You only have to keep refrigerated the bottles that you have opened.


----------



## wineforfun

olusteebus said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/
> 
> Here is a great recipe. Legal spirits only are used here and it is very good.



I make this one often. It is very good and very simple to make. No racking, straining, etc. 
I finish mine off with adding a cinammon stick in the mason jar or a clove.


----------



## ibglowin

This is hugely popular with the college crowd these days. Go figure......


----------



## Thig

This is jack Keller's recipe and if you are using real apple cider there will be some sediment because real apple cider is pressed apple juice that has not been filtered. I am way to old and slow for the college crowd but I do like to try different things. 

View attachment Apple Pie Moonshine.pdf


----------



## wineforfun

Thig said:


> This is jack Keller's recipe and if you are using real apple cider there will be some sediment because real apple cider is pressed apple juice that has not been filtered. I am way to old and slow for the college crowd but I do like to try different things.



Thig,
That one looks pretty good from Keller. Check out the other recipe in this thread from allrecipes. It uses store bought cider, juice, etc. but doesn't require racking, etc. Once you get it done, it is ready to drink. Also, it uses vanilla vodka, along with Everyclear, instead of vanilla flavoring.
I think you will like the recipe. It truly tastes like apple pie...............with a kick.


----------



## Thig

wineforfun said:


> Thig,
> That one looks pretty good from Keller. Check out the other recipe in this thread from allrecipes. It uses store bought cider, juice, etc. but doesn't require racking, etc. Once you get it done, it is ready to drink. Also, it uses vanilla vodka, along with Everyclear, instead of vanilla flavoring.
> I think you will like the recipe. It truly tastes like apple pie...............with a kick.



D.J., I will check it out. Not trying to be difficult here but I used store bought apple cider and it is very cloudy. If you don't mind your finished product being cloudy then I agree you do not have to rack. But if you want it clear (golden clear) where does the sediment go if not to the bottom?


----------



## Scott

olusteebus said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/
> 
> Here is a great recipe. Legal spirits only are used here and it is very good.


 






Thanks for the recipe, gonna be sitting around the campfire weather soon!!


----------



## wineforfun

Thig said:


> D.J., I will check it out. Not trying to be difficult here but I used store bought apple cider and it is very cloudy. If you don't mind your finished product being cloudy then I agree you do not have to rack. But if you want it clear (golden clear) where does the sediment go if not to the bottom?



Interesting, I used store bought and it was crystal clear. I wonder if your store bought was more of an "authentic" cider where mine was more processed. I can see your point if using the cloudier cider to start with, it would need cleared. My stuff was crystal clear the minute I Mason jarred it.


----------



## Thig

wineforfun said:


> Interesting, I used store bought and it was crystal clear. I wonder if your store bought was more of an "authentic" cider where mine was more processed. I can see your point if using the cloudier cider to start with, it would need cleared. My stuff was crystal clear the minute I Mason jarred it.



Jack Keller goes into this some on his blog. Some companies sell apple juice under the lable apple cider. He says if the pulp and sediment have been filtered out to make it clear then essentially what you have is apple juice regardless of what they call it. This is the first I have made so I am certainly no expert but he says to get the best taste you really need a true apple cider with the pulp still in it.

He was having trouble finding a clear apple cider when he called Martinelli and they told him what I have repeated above. Seems a little disingenuous on their part to call it cider when it is not.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I just bought some everclear...Have to go to houston for a few days.
when i get back i am making some...i am going to toss in some bing cherries.
see what that does to it.
I love canadian club aged in cherry cask.


----------



## JGottshall

My pie all bottled up putting another batch on tonight


----------



## Thig

Looks great, how does it taste?


----------



## JGottshall

Tastes like your eating apple pie lol real smooth no bite


----------



## Sammyk

Wow we are going to make this! Thanks for the thread!


----------



## JGottshall

It really is awesome peach is real good also. I have a quart of peach in the refrigerator in my shed that I have been hoarding. Lol


----------



## Sammyk

How did you make the peach?


----------



## JGottshall

Peach juice added to taste to the shine or ever clear no spices. On the apple one I added Carmel syrup to a few bottles. Made for a nice addition.


----------



## Sammyk

Can Demerar Florida Crystals be used to make this?


----------



## Thig

Sammyk said:


> Can Demerar Florida Crystals be used to make this?



Sorry but never heard of that product.


----------



## Sammyk

It is a type of raw sugar.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Sammyk said:


> Can Demerar Florida Crystals be used to make this?



It seems to be a fairly new product. I used it in my hard cider last week and it fermented just fine. I'm going to make the Jack Keller recipe using the Demerara sugar. It's almost between a white and a brown sugar so I'm a little torn as to which sugar I will substitute it for. I'll probably use it in place of the white.


----------



## Thig

Sammyk said:


> It is a type of raw sugar.



I have never had it so I am not sure what kind of flavor it would have. I would say if you like the flavor then it would work. There is no fermentation involved in this recipe so any sweetener you like would probably work. I followed Jack Keller's recipe exactly but next time I would probably use a little less sugar and cinnamon. That is a personal preference thing but my first try at this is very sweet.


----------



## RegionRat

I mat try this. 

I was wondering is there any chance ot it starting to ferment on its own while waiting for it to clear?

RR


----------



## Thig

RegionRat said:


> I mat try this.
> 
> I was wondering is there any chance ot it starting to ferment on its own while waiting for it to clear?
> 
> RR



I guess it could depend on how much Everclear (or other alcohol) you add. The formula I used puts the abv at 20%, no way a fermentation will occur at that level.


----------



## RegionRat

Thig said:


> I guess it could depend on how much Everclear (or other alcohol) you add. The formula I used puts the abv at 20%, no way a fermentation will occur at that level.



If you read the pdf of Jack keller's recipe posted above it says to let the apple juice/cider mixture sit for a couple weeks to clear _then_ to add the grain alcohol.

I was just thinking (over thinking again) that it might start to ferment while clearing.

RR


----------



## JGottshall

I left my batch sit for 3 weeks and I didn't have any problems with fermentation start up. I am starting another batch of this while I'm typing this


----------



## Thig

RegionRat said:


> If you read the pdf of Jack keller's recipe posted above it says to let the apple juice/cider mixture sit for a couple weeks to clear then to add the grain alcohol.
> 
> I was just thinking (over thinking again) that it might start to ferment while clearing.
> 
> RR



You are correct RR, I had forgotten I did not add the Everclear immediately. I had no problem with fermentation trying to start up.


----------



## RegionRat

Okay, thanks.

RR


----------



## Elmer

So funny that I found this thread early this morning. My neighbor invited my family over for a bon fire and roasting marshmallows last night. During all the fun we sat by the fire and drank a bottle of the store bought apple pie moonshine, which he had just bought earlier that day. So I decided to make a batch to replace the one we drank ( he learned what happens when you ask me if I want another).

Anyway I followed the receipt posted on the 1st page. Did not have 2 cups of vanilla vodka, so I used 1 vanilla and 1 whipped cream vodka.

Good stuff!

Thank this was a neat, fun departure from wine making!


----------



## JGottshall

Pics of my second batch this stuff is so good


----------



## Tess

i think im going to make this next. I will use Jack Kellers recipe as well.


----------



## Thig

Tess said:


> i think im going to make this next. I will use Jack Kellers recipe as well.



Tess you saw my previous post so be warned if you follow his recipe exactly it will be very sweet. This is my first apple pie moonshine so maybe it is supposed to be that way.


----------



## Elmer

I followed the receipe found below:
Super easy. And I like that the process was different from my wine making.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-apple-pie-ala-mode-moonshine/
Original recipe makes 21 cups Change Servings Makes servings US Metric Adjust Recipe (Help) 1/2 gallon apple juice 
1/2 gallon apple cider 
4 cinnamon sticks 
1 whole clove 
1 cup white sugar 
1 cup brown sugar 
3 cups 190 proof grain alcohol (such as Everclear®) 
2 cups vanilla vodka 

1-Bring the apple cider, apple juice, cinnamon stick, whole clove, white sugar, and brown sugar together in a large pot; reduce heat to medium low and simmer for 20 minutes. Remove from heat and cool completely. 
2-Stir the grain alcohol and vanilla vodka into the cooled mixture. Pour into bottles and refrigerate

It took me an hour to make while watching the giants game.
following the receipe above I ended up with 3 mason jars, a 64 ounce juice bottle and a 12 oz bottle. I gave 2 away.
And by last night I had a big glass while watching breaking bad.

It is a little sweet, but packs a punch.
I like that I did not have to clear or ferment.
The receipe I followed I heated, stirred and bottled!


----------



## Johngottshall

Another batch of apple pie shine this stuff is sooooo good.


----------



## Sammyk

Johngottshall what is floating in the jars? Can't tell from the photos


----------



## Johngottshall

I put a chunk of granny smith apple and a small stick of cinnamon in each jar.


----------



## Sammyk

Hmmm wonder what happens to the apple over time?


----------



## jamesngalveston

thanks elmer I have been looking for that one, it was the original that ended up changed on jack kellers....thanks alot....
making some starting wednesday.


----------



## saramc

I've been making Elmer's version for a decade or so. Most recently used caramel vodka instead of vanilla vodka. Oh my goodness. It does sneak up on you, but goes down smmoooooth.


----------



## Johngottshall

Sammyk said:


> Hmmm wonder what happens to the apple over time?



I have some from a month ago and no change to the apple still the same from when I made it


----------



## jamesngalveston

saramc..it is good to see you posting, welcome back..from where ever you have been. It is good to see you posting...


----------



## Johngottshall

I am going to try a batch of this with grape peach juice and juice a few fresh peaches as well using the same spices as apple less sugar maybe 1/2 the sugar


----------



## Arne

EAt the apple and see if it absorbs a bunch of the alcohol. Arne.


----------



## Johngottshall

OK I'll give it a try what the hell


----------



## jswordy

Haste to be a stick in the mud, but it ain't moonshine if'n you paid the taxes. 

I hate seeing all this tax-paid white liquor in the store calling itself moonshine. No it ain't.


----------



## Johngottshall

And who said I. oh never mind I ain't say in nothing LOL


----------



## Thig

jswordy said:


> Haste to be a stick in the mud, but it ain't moonshine if'n you paid the taxes.



Jim, I think everyone here knows that and I would never advocate doing anything illegal. Can't we just have a little fun with it?


----------



## Johngottshall

Started a batch of the peach pie tonight only used 1/2 the sugar. I have it in a glass jar to clear will hopefully be cleared in a week. Then will add 1/2 cup peach schnapps and a pint of the other spirits


----------



## Johngottshall

Just bottled another batch of apple pie ohhh so good


----------



## jamesngalveston

i made some spiced peach just like the apmoonshine and it is excellent.
looking good there.john


----------



## Johngottshall

Thanks James I started a peach but it went south on me I don't know what happened but this is my 3 red batch of apple in 2 months I can't keep it around


----------



## Thig

Johngottshall said:


> Thanks James I started a peach but it went south on me I don't know what happened but this is my 3 red batch of apple in 2 months I can't keep it around



John, what happened to the peach? Better go easy on this stuff, it really sneaks up on you.


----------



## Johngottshall

I added some fresh peaches waited a few days to add alcohol and it molded I was sick that I had to toss it. but live and learn. And yes it is real smooth it does sneak up on you.


----------



## Elmer

Took the kids to a corn maze/pumpkin smashing/orchard place this weekend.
Walked out with a nice gallon of fresh cider.

Looks like this coming weekend I will be making a 2 gallon batch!


----------



## Hokapsig

I don't have one clove. I'm wondering if 1/8 tsp of ground cloves is good or too much??? Need an answer ASAP!!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Hokapsig said:


> I don't have one clove. I'm wondering if 1/8 tsp of ground cloves is good or too much??? Need an answer ASAP!!!!



That should be about right. But no more than 1/8 tsp. Store bought ground cloves are very fine.
You can always add more later if you want. Just can't take it out.

Be sure not to make it a heaping spoon.


----------



## Hokapsig

I put in less than 1/8 tsp, but I am a tad worried when I took the lid off the pot as the concoction simmered, I got a big whiff of clove. I will keep the lid off and see if the smell dissipates. Thanks Lori!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Still smells a little clovey, but I just took it off simmer. Let's see what happens when it cools. 

I also have the Everclear to add, as well as the Vanilla Vodka. I ALSO picked up a Carmel Apple liquore (15%ABV) and am wondering if I add 1 cup of that with the Everclear and Vodka, will that be TOO much alcohol or too many flavors?


----------



## LoneStarLori

that combination sounds wonderful! IMO you can't have too much alcohol. But, I would add the everkleer and vodka and them maybe 1/2 of the caramel, taste it and see if it needs more.
The clove should not be too bad after blending with the liquors a while. It can be strong when boiling.


----------



## Hokapsig

Thanks Lori. I'm going to have to send you a mason jar for all your assistance.


----------



## ctshep97

has anyone made this with other than 190 proof. in my area all i can get is 100 proof.


----------



## Thig

ctshep97 said:


> has anyone made this with other than 190 proof. in my area all i can get is 100 proof.



I have not. If you follow the basic recipe most use (2 parts apple cider, 2 parts apple juice, 1 part Everclear 190Proof) you end up with an alcohol content of about 19%.

Going with the same basic recipe using 100 proof is going to result in about 10% alcohol, probably nothing wrong with that it will be just be more of an apple cider/juice wine.

You could increase the ratio of Everclear to the juice and cider to get the abv up, but I am not sure what that would do to the taste.


----------



## jamesngalveston

more 100 proof anything and less cider...works for me...lol


----------



## kryptonitewine

The recipe I have states that you can use vodka (80 proof) but double it.


----------



## Thig

kryptonitewine said:


> The recipe I have states that you can use vodka (80 proof) but double it.



It really all depends on how much abv you wanted the final result to be and how much the taste might change.


----------



## Hokapsig

I have a half gallon of vodka that I would like to make a batch with. I'm going to double the vodka to 6 cups, keep the vanilla vodka to 1, and add a half cup of caramel apple liquoer. I night cut the white sugar back to half a cup and add back in as needed.


----------



## jamesngalveston

that sounds good...hoka...i swear, though i might have to move somewhere that gets cold just to drink the stuff....


----------



## Thig

jamesngalveston said:


> that sounds good...hoka...i swear, though i might have to move somewhere that gets cold just to drink the stuff....



James as much Port as you drink I would have thought you already lived there. But then I live in Georgia and I drink port all year round


----------



## RegionRat

*Pectic Enzyme*

I assembled all the ingredients and was going to start this today. I just read the recipe and it says to add PE to the juice and let it sit over night before proceeding. 


My question is, how important is it to let the juice sit with PE in it for 24 hrs? Do you think I can mix all ingredients together and cook according to instructions and_ then_ add PE. If I start this today I will have to wait till Sunday to start. I kinda want to get it going now.

RR


----------



## Thig

RegionRat said:


> I assembled all the ingredients and was going to start this today. I just read the recipe and it says to add PE to the juice and let it sit over night before proceeding.
> 
> 
> My question is, how important is it to let the juice sit with PE in it for 24 hrs? Do you think I can mix all ingredients together and cook according to instructions and_ then_ add PE. If I start this today I will have to wait till Sunday to start. I kinda want to get it going now.
> 
> RR



I read in another blog that heat will kill pectin enzyme so it may do no good to put in and then simmer. Every recipe I have ever read said to give the PE time to work before going on to the next step, even in wine making.


----------



## RegionRat

Thig said:


> I read in another blog that heat will kill pectin enzyme so it may do no good to put in and then simmer. Every recipe I have ever read said to give the PE time to work before going on to the next step, even in wine making.


 I understand what you are saying, that is why I am on the fence. Think about it, what would be the difference if I add PE wait 24 hr, or if I simmer, let it cool then add PE. Think it has to do with not wanting the PE to go to work on the spices?

I could wait a few more days. But, really wanted to get this started today.

RR


----------



## Johngottshall

I added the PE after it simmered then cooled then I added the PE it cleared just fine


----------



## Elmer

Silly question, but it just popped into my head.

Do you folks sterilize your mason jars before bottling?

I did for the 1st batch, but felt awkward since I was putting everclear/vodka into the jar, which is super alcoholic!


----------



## Thig

I used new bottles on my first (and so far only) batch and did not sterilize. I probably will on bottles I wash and re-use.


----------



## Hokapsig

I washed my new mason jars in Oxy Clean and added no PE to mine and it cleared just fine, even with the Apple Cider. Half my batch is gone thanks to the alcoholics that I work with....


----------



## Elmer

Another silly question,
Where does everyone store their apple pie?

I am making 2 gallons tomorrow and just rinsed numerous jars and jugs of various size.
And I realize don't have enough room in either my fridge or beer fridge (mini fridge in garage ).
I have some room, otherwise my garage is averaging about 40ish degrees per day.

Figure fine to leave in garage?
At room temp?


----------



## Thig

I keep mine in the basement cellar until a jar is opened, then it goes into the refrigerator. I would think anywhere fairly cool would be OK until opened.


----------



## RegionRat

*ABV Oof This Stuff*

I made it according to the recipe except for I used 1.75L of Everclear. If my calculations are correct:

2 gal juice 0% ABV with 1.75L 95% ABV the final ABV would be ~18%

Am I correct?

RR


----------



## Thig

RegionRat said:


> I made it according to the recipe except for I used 1.75L of Everclear. If my calculations are correct:
> 
> 2 gal juice 0% ABV with 1.75L 95% ABV the final ABV would be ~18%
> 
> Am I correct?
> 
> RR



You are correct, very close to 18%.


----------



## Elmer

Thig said:


> You are correct, very close to 18%.



Last batch I made was 2 gallons cider/juice
6 gups everclear
4 cups vanilla vodka

certianly felt like it has more of a kick than 18%!


----------



## Thig

Elmer said:


> Last batch I made was 2 gallons cider/juice
> 6 gups everclear
> 4 cups vanilla vodka
> 
> certainly felt like it has more of a kick than 18%!



You were close, let me make a couple of assumptions:

2 gallons (32 cups) at 0.00% abv
6 cups everclear at 95.0%abv
4 cups vodka at 40.0% abv

According to my calculator comes out to 42 cups at 17.38% abv.


----------



## Fabiola

JGottshall said:


> My pie all bottled up putting another batch on tonight
> 
> View attachment 10612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10613



How did you seal the jars? Did you use boiling water as in canning?


----------



## jamesngalveston

i did not seal mine by hot water bath...since there is no c02, no added sugar and its 17 percent abv are better, it will last longer then i will be able to drink it..I put in .750 whiskey bottles with tasting corks.


----------



## theTheme

So glad you posted this! I'm going to try my hand at it this weekend.

If you wanted to go with "real" moonshine (air quotes mean it's legal), many of the distilleries in KY sell their white dog (moonshine) before it goes in the barrels. My favorite is from Buffalo Trace, 125 proof, it's exactly what they use to make their Kentucky Straight Bourbon (you know that, a new oak barrel and at least 8 years of waiting). And, now you can order many of them online.


----------

